# About Avicenna Medical College



## HassanShahzad (Oct 27, 2012)

*salam i want to ask sumthing abt avicenna medical college.i hav an aggregate of 65.53%.so do i hav any chance to get into dis college.further more i hav been shortlisted for the interview plz do also tel me dat wat kinda interview can i expect from dis college and is there any weightage of this interview?*


----------



## ajlal rehman (Oct 11, 2012)

you are innocent dear...........................


----------

